# Bimmerfest.com race cars actually at Bimmerfest



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> And it sounds to me that you might want a second driver to give out the E-ticket rides, so I guess I'll step up to the plate and help out too. That's just the kind of guy I am.


Damn. Now that there's incentive to move up the ranks and eventually make instructor. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Lee said:


> :wave:
> 
> Sergio and Raffi go off a lot. I'm a much safer bet.
> 
> Lee


Hey! I haven't gone off track in years!


----------



## christy98M3 (Mar 29, 2004)

sergiok said:


> Wait til you get a ride in the car! :thumbup:


I wish


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Damn. Now that there's incentive to move up the ranks and eventually make instructor. :thumbup:


 Gotta stop the 720 stunts first!  

j/k :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Lee said:


> :wave:
> 
> Sergio and Raffi go off a lot. I'm a much safer bet.
> 
> Lee


 :rofl: Well, you've certainly driven the car before:









High Res image:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=1191&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=3063









High Res image:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=1190&size=big&password=&sort=1&cat=3063

Oh, and you're the driver in my sig pic


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Oops. A foot off the apex in that first shot.  Street tires, unfamiliar car, etc.

I guess I finally figured out how I can be a model--wear a helmet!

Lee


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Lee said:


> Oops. A foot off the apex in that first shot.
> Lee


Uh-oh, maybe time to give Interlocker a shot


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Uh-oh, maybe time to give Interlocker a shot


Nah. Interlocker sings when he drives. It unsettles his passengers.

:angel:

Lee


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Lee said:


> Nah. Interlocker sings when he drives. It unsettles his passengers.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> Lee


:rofl: I heard about that... 

"99 bottles of beer on the wall... 99 bottles of beeeerrrr...."


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Well, at least he doesn't "moan" when driving like some unamed (sergio) instructor.


:lmao: :bustingup


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Well, at least he doesn't "moan" when driving like some unamed (sergio) instructor.


:bustingup


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Uh-oh, maybe time to give Interlocker a shot


I have to say that I agree 100%!!


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: I heard about that...
> 
> "99 bottles of beer on the wall... 99 bottles of beeeerrrr...."


hehehe!! Uh-oh! I didn't know word was getting around about that. Not "99 Bottles of Beer," though... that just wouldn't be right while driving. :rofl: There are certain tracks that force the oddest tunes into my head, however, and I let them come out... nice and loud in the Chatterbox. It's just practicing the idea of driving in the subconcious, right?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> hehehe!! Uh-oh! I didn't know word was getting around about that. Not "99 Bottles of Beer," though... that just wouldn't be right while driving. :rofl: There are certain tracks that force the oddest tunes into my head, however, and I let them come out... nice and loud in the Chatterbox. It's just practicing the idea of driving in the subconcious, right?


Hey guys! It's KARAOKE night with Interlocker!

"C'mon, sing with me...It's not unusual to be loved by anyone..." Screeech, countersteer, throttle down..."It's not unusual..."


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hehehe!! Uh-oh! I didn't know word was getting around about that. Not "99 Bottles of Beer," though... that just wouldn't be right while driving. :rofl: There are certain tracks that force the oddest tunes into my head, however, and I let them come out... nice and loud in the Chatterbox. It's just practicing the idea of driving in the subconcious, right?


Hey nothing wrong with that... if it helps you remain calm and be smooth and works for ya.... that's great! :thumbup:

In fact, as a passenger... if I can feel the instructor is really at ease going around the track then it makes me feel good too... you guys make it all look sooo easy! 

So what kind of songs have you sung out there? 

One of my instructors had me try talking myself through the track while driving it... and I tried it, but found that it really doesn't work too well for me... I'm already processing the info... just having to blurt it out loud felt a little distracting for me. I'm sure that works for some, but just felt weird for me... :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Hey guys! It's KARAOKE night with Interlocker!
> 
> "C'mon, sing with me...It's not unusual to be loved by anyone..." Screeech, countersteer, throttle down..."It's not unusual..."


:yikes: Tom Jones???

Funny that the next school is in Vegas.... doesn't he have a show out there? :rofl:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> So what kind of songs have you sung out there?


I guess you'll just have to ask for a ride to find out.  Of course, the Tom Jones around in Vegas might work, but I think Elvis might be even more appropriate. 



doeboy said:


> One of my instructors had me try talking myself through the track while driving it... and I tried it, but found that it really doesn't work too well for me... I'm already processing the info... just having to blurt it out loud felt a little distracting for me. I'm sure that works for some, but just felt weird for me... :dunno:


Yup, just more proof that everyone has a different learning style. I've had students that I've made talk me around the course, and that was the first time they found themselves driving well, while others get totally lost trying it. No matter what your learning style, however, I'd be willing to bet that after a few more schools, you'll feel more comfortable doing that.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> I guess you'll just have to ask for a ride to find out.  Of course, the Tom Jones around in Vegas might work, but I think Elvis might be even more appropriate.
> 
> Yup, just more proof that everyone has a different learning style. I've had students that I've made talk me around the course, and that was the first time they found themselves driving well, while others get totally lost trying it. No matter what your learning style, however, I'd be willing to bet that after a few more schools, you'll feel more comfortable doing that.


Hack seems to like Tom Jones... he seems to know the lyrics quite well.  (Not that there's anything wrong with that...)

I wasn't totally uncomfortable doing that... it just felt like an extra task... and slowly I was forgetting to call out what I was doing... hehe...

I'll have to keep practicing visualizing the track when sitting around and stuff like that too... great exercises no doubt... and I have a tendency to visualize the track in fast forward motion...  I learn the track layout and have it memorized before I get to the track, but have some difficulty getting the mental image to slow down to "realtime"


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Tom is a sexy, sexy man.


 So... does that mean you have plans on seeing his show in Vegas?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Tom is a sexy, sexy man.


  :tsk:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Tom is a sexy, sexy man.


Funny... and yet extremely disturbing at the same time. :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Funny... and yet extremely disturbing at the same time. :rofl:


Exactly... :stupid:


----------

